# Delayed on lower purchase



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

Went to pick up a couple Anderson Lowers. The FFL ran my info despite being a CPL holder.I got delayed.

An hour later of BS'ing I was approved.It made me a bit nervous.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

Stop posting on these terrorist websites and you won't have those delays.....


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

Too late for that. We know who you are and where you are!


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Geez and you aren't even in California !


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

You are the second guy on this site that has run into problems buying a gun in the last week or so. I think it was Prep Consultant that had some problems too. I never did hear how his turned out. HMMM... BATF is under the control of the Executive branch of the government.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

we'll see... I pick up an m&p on Monday


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

shotlady said:


> we'll see... I pick up an m&p on Monday


You will review it with us, won't you?

I love my new one, going to be my new EDC.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

I sure will! I can tell you the m&p
9fs is super- I have 2
the m&p 9compact is wow what a neat piece- I have 1. ( you see...now im just jerking off all over the place- )
m&p 40 is so smooth and wow. just aint missing nothing- this will be my second purchase
m&p 22 well is a nice fs piece. I find the trigger to be too light at 3.5 lbs. and I don't like the black rear sights. I like it best to have the marks. ill change that out.


----------



## Just Sayin' (Dec 5, 2013)

I like the fact that the m&p 22 doesn't have the three dot. Teaches beginners to focus on the front sight. Saved me alot of explaining when my wife transitioned to dot's at close range. Less thinking!

My new m&p is a .40 and yes, it is buttery smooth.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

While we were waiting for the go ahead,I noticed he was a NRA Instructor,so I showed him my NRA Range Safety Officer Card. I get to sit in on a few CPL classes ( Personal Protection Inside The Home) and work the range as an additional RSO,as well as the NRA Personal Protection Outside The Home. 
I'll sit in on the class for the bookwork for PPOTH ,then work the range as a RSO the next day. I'd have to come back at a later date for my own range work to get my PPOTH certs though.But the price is right.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Your FFL may have just called when they were busy, computer problems, short people being sick or the weather, newbie operator etc. Don't worry about it. They already have all the info they need on you. Another firearm purchase isn't any reason for concern for them or you. Unless your buying a large number of lowers every week, then I'd run. 

I was told by one of the operators that if you have a carry permit they have to do additional check that takes a little longer.


----------



## PaulS (Mar 11, 2013)

It all depends on where you live. I can walk in, put my money down, show the cpp and walk out. No check needed.


----------



## Rigged for Quiet (Mar 3, 2013)

In the door, to the counter, and out the door in about 10 minutes yesterday.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

That's the way it is at several Local Gun Shops,ie hardware stores and radiator shops.


----------



## Seneca (Nov 16, 2012)

Could it have been that you were picking up a couple of lowers? Instead of just one? Who knows? It could have been any number of things that hung it up. You did get the lowers so you can be reasonably certain it wasn't you.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Rigged for Quiet said:


> In the door, to the counter, and out the door in about 10 minutes yesterday.


God bless Texas! This was the main reason I got my ccl


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

You should have bought 80 percent receivers and you would not have to carry a "ccl" in order to avoid a background check.


----------



## alterego (Jan 27, 2013)

*Fire Arm Satisfaction*



shotlady said:


> I sure will! I can tell you the m&p
> 9fs is super- I have 2
> the m&p 9compact is wow what a neat piece- I have 1. ( you see...now im just jerking off all over the place- )
> m&p 40 is so smooth and wow. just aint missing nothing- this will be my second purchase
> m&p 22 well is a nice fs piece. I find the trigger to be too light at 3.5 lbs. and I don't like the black rear sights. I like it best to have the marks. ill change that out.


This reference shot lady made of self pleasing due to her desire over my M&P 9C makes me all sticky.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Resister said:


> You should have bought 80 percent receivers and you would not have to carry a "ccl" in order to avoid a background check.


I can run a mill,but I need to carry my CPL at all times when carrying a concealed Pistol


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> I can run a mill,but I need to carry my CPL at all times when carrying a concealed Pistol


We discussed that aspect in the thread about the mall shooting.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Resister said:


> We discussed that aspect in the thread about the mall shooting.


which mall shooting


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

picked up the 40 with out incident. may have just been a blip in the system I had so much to do nesting for my new m&p to come home ran out and got a bit of ammo and some PRT home defense got every other piece scrubbed up with frog lube. tonight when I got home I gave it some frog lube.I have students wed and Thursday and am kinda bummed that I cant have range night all to myself to shoot and play with my 40 

cant put it in service here at the house until I know I can trust it. still sleeping with my 9mm  I am well pleased with great anticipation of fun!!!


----------



## The Resister (Jul 24, 2013)

AquaHull said:


> which mall shooting


http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...itting-whinin/7092-another-mall-shooting.html

The posts are near the end of the thread.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

The Resister said:


> http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...itting-whinin/7092-another-mall-shooting.html
> 
> The posts are near the end of the thread.


All I got was a coffee enema


----------

